# 5Bro new breached toilet policy



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone else get this email yet:

August 15, 2013

Attn: All Contractors

RE: Breached Toilets - FHA

 Breached toilets have been an ongoing issue for many years. Toilets are required to be cleaned under the following circumstance at no additional cost:

1. During Winterization
2. During the removal of interior debris as part of broom swept condition
3. During the time of the Final Conveyance Order (FC, CI, FA)

Due to the massive amount of breached toilets that Five Brothers is encountering, we will no longer be paying vendors to go back and clean the toilets. Toilets are required to be addressed at no additional cost, during the above circumstances. 

Please do not submit bids for breached toilets. You only need to advise on them. If you are completing a winterization order, removal of interior debris or a final order- you must clean the toilets at no additional cost while at the property.

The majority of properties we find this to be an issue have been secured and remain in a secure state. It is not likely that vandals are entering the properties and breaching the toilets. 

Please remember to take clear photos of the inside of the toilets on your preservation orders to ensure that winterization was intact upon your departure. 



Thank you,

Five Brothers Management Team

​


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Common lockbox codes and keysets that have been used for years ensure that a crackhead ex contractor in 2006 could likely enter a property today with a handful of keys and combinations and no one would ever know who they were.


----------



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

run into this all the time I think inspectors or grass cut hacks are the ones doing this mess they should charge back the last person there and this would stop


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

There is no way to track who has been inside of a property or when. Sign in sheets are a waste of paper. Brokers, vendors, inspectors, appraisers, insurance adjusters, subs, code officers, neighbors, etc etc etc. They have all been in the car ping ponging across town all day and that burrito is starting to bark. The only one who ever goes back in witch a scrub brush and bleach is guess who...you.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

So, these people want you to do the work for free? We clean the toliets for free on Winterizations, but during G/C season we charge 1 CYD per toliet to clean a breached toliet. Safeguard always pays us too. I don't work for free, and I sure as hell won't clean up someone else's crap for free, especially when they'll turn around and bill their client $100 for me cleaning a toliet.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Correct, sign in sheets are a complete joke.

The only person getting a feel good out of the sign in sheet is the brother's management.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> So, these people want you to do the work for free? We clean the toliets for free on Winterizations, but during G/C season we charge 1 CYD per toliet to clean a breached toliet. Safeguard always pays us too. I don't work for free, and I sure as hell won't clean up someone else's crap for free, especially when they'll turn around and bill their client $100 for me cleaning a toliet.


almost everyone is working for free....
Cleaning a commode is hazardous...especially if full of pooh-poo:whistling2:


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

We got it. 
Funny how in CT there is a dunkin donuts or gas station around every corner, yet these people feel the need to remove the plastic winterization seal and take a crap. Though we have been to some properties that were supposedly winterized, yet the stuff in the toilet looked like it had been there for a very long time. 

Now the new thing is what ever you do not bid on during an intial you will be made to go back at your own cost to do it. Doesn't matter if it is out of your scope of work and you report it that way or not. Oh and this is all FHA loans.

So of course my husband is giving them big bids and put a note on all of them that the bid is null and void if any adjustments are made to the original bid.


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

ctquietcorner said:


> Now the new thing is what ever you do not bid on during an intial you will be made to go back at your own cost to do it. Doesn't matter if it is out of your scope of work and you report it that way or not.


Nothing new about that.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

MNP&P said:


> Nothing new about that.


 
Apparently in CT this is a new thing as all CT contractors got the memo last week. We bid on everything the first time we go to a property anyways, but there are some who don't. 
What gets me is we have gone to several properties and found "reglazed" windows done with plexiglass not even sealed correctly or the glass they used has a 1 inch cut down the side leaving the window still broken. We report it and bid on it and nothing is done about it, but you miss a piece of paper during a trash out and they want you to go back. 
They have some stupid peopel working for them.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I only bid what I am I want to do and/or am legally allowed to do. Force me to bid what I do not want to do and I will make bank on the work if it is approved. 

If I do not bid it I do not do it. Back charge me for that and I will lien the place and quit answering phone calls and emails from you for a few months. 

Did this once to a contractor screwing with me once and his wife tracked me down and paid me for my signature on the lien release.


----------



## Green Choppers (Jun 20, 2013)

Five bros is nuts. We cut them off.


----------

